# 2003 WMAA Camp Buffalo



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 29, 2003)

Greetings,

      I'm proud to annouce the completion of our 2003 Camp web site. This year we were able to ad mpegs for some of the instructors. There will be some minor adjustments to the site in the near future and we will post as they come. For now that's all.

http://www.wmarnis.com/2003nycamp/

Datu Tim Hartman


----------



## Red Blade (Jan 29, 2003)

*I saw the site last night before the announcment. I like this years upgrades!*


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 29, 2003)

I think it looks good.

You need to get a picture of Dan Carr.

Then everything would be complete.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 29, 2003)

Waiting for him to give one. That's why we put the wmaa symbol as a place saver.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 29, 2003)

If you haven't seen Bong Jornales work before you're really missing something!


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 30, 2003)

I can't WAIT! I'll see you all there!


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 30, 2003)

I like the flyer....and the real professor is in my picture!!!
 

(No, I don't mean me!)


(edited to note that the picture is of me with Professor Presas lest someone not have a sense of humor).


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 4, 2003)

Greetings,

    I am proud to announce our *Second Annual WMAA Buffalo Camp*.  This camp will be *May 2nd - 4th, 2003 in Buffalo, NY*. This year's event features many of the top instructors in our field. The instructors and their topics are as follows:

*Modern Arnis Instructors
Datu Tim Hartman* - Palis-Palis and Tapi-Tapi Counters
*Guro Dan Carr* - Lock and Controls
*Guro A. Paul Dawdy* - Anyo Anim (Form 6)
*Guro Chad Dulin* - Anyo Anim Applications


*Guest Instructors
GM Dr. Maung Gyi* - (Bando) - Tactical Folding Knife Techniques
*GM Bong Jornales* - (Arnis Sikaran) - Double Stick
*Guro Jack LaTorre* - (Pekiti Tersia) - Espada y Daga (Sword and Dagger) Combat

*Special Guest Appearance
Ed Parker Jr*
This year's guest of honor. Most famous for being the son of Ed Parker Sr., founder of Parker's Kenpo Karate. He is also a well established commercial artist. In addition to creating the tribute to his father (The Parker Portrait) he is also the creator of the WMAA Black Belt certificates. He will be attending our camp to debut his latest work, The Presas Portrait. This is to honor our late instructor GM Remy Presas. We are very excited and looking forward to having him as our guest.

    The main camp will run Friday, May 2nd until Sunday, May 4th.  We will have a bonus class Thursday night, May 1st, for brown and black belts only. This class will be available at no extra cost for registered camp participants. This class will be a "problem solving" class. Our goal is to clear up any issues with terminology or procedures with the WMAA curriculum. Saturday morning we will be holding a Black Belt test for eligible WMAA members. This test is open for all to watch. Saturday evening we will be having a banquet to celebrate our gathering and to get to know the members of the Modern Arnis community better. This year's event will feature demonstrations by several of the instructors attending in addition to the return of last year's Youth demo team. 

    For more information about our upcoming event, feel free to go to our camp website at:    http://www.wmarnis.com/2003nycamp/   This site will cover possible hotel accomodations, directions to the event, what to bring and an on-line registration for this upcoming event.  You can also find downloadable video clips of some of the instructors that will be teaching at this year's event.  Methods of payment include:  major credit cards, checks or money orders.  As more information becomes available, we will be updating the website and sending out future e-mails.  Feel free to contact us at the *WMAA Headquarters - 716-675-0899 or e-mail us at wmarnis@wmarnis.com[/B] 

Respectfully,

Janice A. Stranc
WMAA*


----------



## ace (Feb 8, 2003)

Nervous about Testing
But Looking forward to seeing all the instructors
And fellow Arnisadors 

Good Luck to all That are Testing
And To those who will be showing up
for the 1st time i know This will be a Camp
not so soon forgoton.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 24, 2003)

There will be limited spots in our demonstrations at our banquet. Those interested contact me ASAP.

Tim Hartman


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *Nervous about Testing
> But Looking forward to seeing all the instructors
> And fellow Arnisadors
> ...




Ace, I look forward to seeing you and the rest test.

Good Training and best wishes to everyone Testing in May!  

Ace, Are you ready to receive the cane?  :rofl:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 24, 2003)

Remember,

the test is for black belts only.


----------



## ace (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Ace, I look forward to seeing you and the rest test.
> 
> Good Training and best wishes to everyone Testing in May!
> ...





Cane Hey i Thought that was for 3rd & above

:anic: :anic: :anic:


----------



## Mathusula2 (Feb 25, 2003)

Hey Ace,
     Hopefully I'll be there with you getting caned -- hell even testing.  Unfortunately this camp falls smack in the middle of my final exam schedule; I do not plan on testing half-assed.  If I am ready, I will be there.:moon: :jedi1:


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *Cane Hey i Thought that was for 3rd & above
> 
> :anic: :anic: :anic: *



Um...ace.....I think it was for fifth degree and above (ah yea.....at least thats what I hope!)


----------



## ace (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mathusula2 _
> *Hey Ace,
> Hopefully I'll be there with you getting caned -- hell even testing.  Unfortunately this camp falls smack in the middle of my final exam schedule; I do not plan on testing half-assed.  If I am ready, I will be there.:moon: :jedi1: *



I Hope U are There To Mike i need a Good partner
If The is anytime U Wish To get together & Practise
Just Let Me Know.


----------



## ace (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Um...ace.....I think it was for fifth degree and above (ah yea.....at least thats what I hope!) *



5th & Higher is Even better
LoL


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *There will be limited spots in our demonstrations at our banquet. Those interested contact me ASAP.
> 
> Tim Hartman *




Tim,

I know today you are teaching a seminar in Philly 

Yet I have to ask, is the limited spots for the camp or for the demonstrations?

:asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 8, 2003)

Yes, that is the case.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 10, 2003)

The camp is around the corner!

:jediduel: :cheers: :samurai:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 10, 2003)

Greetings,

    I am proud to announce our *Second Annual WMAA Buffalo Camp*.  This camp will be *May 2nd - 4th, 2003 in Buffalo, NY*. This year's event features many of the top instructors in our field. The instructors and their topics are as follows:

*Modern Arnis Instructors
Datu Tim Hartman* - Palis-Palis and Tapi-Tapi Counters
*Guro Dan Carr* - Lock and Controls
*Guro Jeffery Leader* - Disarms
*Guro A. Paul Dawdy* - Anyo Anim (Form 6)
*Guro Chad Dulin* - Anyo Anim Applications


*Guest Instructors
GM Dr. Maung Gyi* - (Bando) - Tactical Folding Knife Techniques
*GM Bong Jornales* - (Arnis Sikaran) - Double Stick
*Guro Jack LaTorre* - (Pekiti Tersia) - Espada y Daga (Sword and Dagger) Combat

*Special Guest Appearance
Ed Parker Jr*
This year's guest of honor. Most famous for being the son of Ed Parker Sr., founder of Parker's Kenpo Karate. He is also a well established commercial artist. In addition to creating the tribute to his father (The Parker Portrait) he is also the creator of the WMAA Black Belt certificates. He will be attending our camp to debut his latest work, The Presas Portrait. This is to honor our late instructor GM Remy Presas. We are very excited and looking forward to having him as our guest.

    The main camp will run Friday, May 2nd until Sunday, May 4th.  We will have a bonus class Thursday night, May 1st, for brown and black belts only. This class will be available at no extra cost for registered camp participants. This class will be a "problem solving" class. Our goal is to clear up any issues with terminology or procedures with the WMAA curriculum. Saturday morning we will be holding a Black Belt test for eligible WMAA members. This test is open for all to watch. Saturday evening we will be having a banquet to celebrate our gathering and to get to know the members of the Modern Arnis community better. This year's event will feature demonstrations by several of the instructors attending in addition to the return of last year's Youth demo team. 

    For more information about our upcoming event, feel free to go to our camp website at:    http://www.wmarnis.com/2003nycamp/   This site will cover possible hotel accomodations, directions to the event, what to bring and an on-line registration for this upcoming event.  You can also find downloadable video clips of some of the instructors that will be teaching at this year's event.  Methods of payment include:  major credit cards, checks or money orders.  As more information becomes available, we will be updating the website and sending out future e-mails.  Feel free to contact us at the *WMAA Headquarters - 716-675-0899 or e-mail us at wmarnis@wmarnis.com[/B]*


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 18, 2003)

This event is quickly approaching!


----------



## Red Blade (Mar 23, 2003)

Sounds like a good event. Can some one tell me a little about the following people?

Jeffery Leader
Guro A. Paul Dawdy
Guro Chad Dulin

Thanks in advance.:asian:


----------



## modarnis (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Red Blade _
> *Sounds like a good event. Can some one tell me a little about the following people?
> 
> Jeffery Leader
> ...



I can give you the digest version of Chad's martial arts background.  His first blackbelt was in TKD under John Billera.  During that time frame he dabbled in Kendo and Tai Chi before training in RyuKyu Kempo under Ed Lake.

When I met Chad, he was training extensively with George Dillman. We both travelled and trained extensively with Professor Presas.  He has blackbelt rank in Modern Arnis. He presentlyhas a 5th Degree under Dillman in RyuKyu Kempo.  

After the Professor's death, Chad began to train regularly in Sayoc Kali.  He also is involved in Datu Hartman's WMAA.  He was the former Head Instructor of Tulane University Martial Arts, currently teaches at University of Pennsivania's Martial Arts Club as well as privately in Delaware.

He is an excellent instructor.  This in my opinion developed from his academic prowess.  He is a voracious reader with a highly analytical mind.  He  has a unique ability for breaking down concepts and presenting them clearly.  He has tested some of his material during his law enforcement career.  

Of course many people in the Modern Arnis community don't know him.  He is low key, non-political, and spends a good deal of time observing and absorbing techniques when he is at an event.

His kata breakdowns are easy to understand, and they work.  He will be working Anyo Anim breakdown at Tim's camp.  You will not be disappointed training with him.

Despite Chad being one of my best friends, the above statements are true

Brett


----------



## Jeff Leader (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Red Blade _
> *Can some one tell me a little about the following people?
> 
> Jeffery Leader*



I am Mr. Hartman's first black belt student and the Chair of the Advisory Board of the WMAA. I hold a Lakan Tatlo in Modern Arnis and have studied a number of other arts.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Leader _
> *I am Mr. Hartman's first black belt student and the Chair of the Advisory Board of the WMAA. I hold a Lakan Tatlo in Modern Arnis and have studied a number of other arts. *




Always the modest one


----------



## Roland (Mar 26, 2003)

I  though the was scheduled to teach at this camp?


----------



## Roland (Apr 1, 2003)

That is too bad, I was really looking forward to his classes.
If he is going to be in the area at all in the near future, I will have to make a point of seeing him, and maybe even taking a private with him.
I have have heard of Dan for many years, and after meeting him last year, thought he was a great guy.
Personally, I think we are all missing out.
The camp just will not be the same.

:soapbox:


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 2, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words Brett.

Nothing to add about myself.  I have some ideas I think are interesting and worthwhile; Tim agrees at least far enough to give me a chance to share.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 2, 2003)

Chad has the Renegade's endorsement. Need I say more?

:asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 2, 2003)

The following is the tenative schedule for the upcoming WMAA Buffalo Camp.

*Thursday*
6:00-8:00 pm....Datu Tim Hartman.....Trouble Shooting Techniques....Brown & Black Belt Class	

*Friday*
10:00-12:30 pm.......Registration	
12:30-12:45 pm.......Orientation	
12:45-1:45 pm.........Guros Dawdy & Dulin.....Anyos & Applications
1:50-2:50 pm...........Guro Jeff Leader ...........Disarms
2:55-3:55 pm...........Guro Dan Carr...............Locks & Controls
*3:55-5:30 pm.........Dinner*
5:30-6:30 pm...........Datu Tim Hartman.........Palis-Palis 
6:35-7:35 pm...........GM Bong Jornales.........Arnis-Sikaran Concepts
7:40-9:10 pm...........Dr. Maung Gyi...............Pocket Knife

*Saturday* 
8:00-10:00 am........Black Belt Test.............WMAA Members only
10:00-11:00 am......Jack Latorre................Pekiti Tersia Blade
11:05-12:10 pm......Guro Dan Carr.............Locks & Controls
*12:10-1:45 pm......Lunch*
1:45-3:15 pm...........Datu Tim Hartman.......Tapi-Tapi Counters 
3:20-4:50 pm...........Dr. Maung Gyi..............Pocket Knife
5:00-5:45 pm...........Round Table Meeting...Open to ALL
7:00 pm till ??...........Banquet 	

*Sunday*
10:00-11:30 am.......GM Bong Jornales.........Arnis-Sikaran Concepts
11:30-1:00 pm.........Dr. Maung Gyi...............Yoga
*1:00 pm...............Closing Ceremony*


----------



## Red Blade (Apr 5, 2003)

2 Datus, 2 GMs (one of which is a Datu) + a variety of FMA insrtuctors. Sound like it's going to be a blast! Who will be doing some the demonstrations?

:idunno:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 9, 2003)

So far we have the following that will preform at our banquet.

Dan Anderson
Chad Dulin
Jack Latorre
Fire Dragons (Horizon MA Jr Demo team)

I have room for a couple more. So let me know if anyone would like to.

:asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 11, 2003)

For current camp schedule, follow this link:
http://www.wmarnis.com/2003nycamp/schedule.htm


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 23, 2003)

I've just been informed that Ed Parker JR. with not be able to attend our camp this year. This is due to a schedule conflict. He will be forwarding me the Presas portrait for it's unveiling at our camp.

Datu Tim Hartman
WMAA


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 23, 2003)

9 Days till camp!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Apr 24, 2003)

Thought I'd post it here - I need a room mate for the WMAA camp.  Any takers?

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## arnisador (Apr 24, 2003)

Rich Parsons and I have already doubled up. I get top bunk!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Rich Parsons and I have already doubled up. I get top bunk! *





Gee Arnisador, you do not want me to step on you as  I sneak in late from training? ? ?  

Dan is a good guys and I bet you could even convince him to bang some sticks with you


----------



## arnisador (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Gee Arnisador, you do nto want me to step on you as  I sneak in late from training? ? ? *



No, I don't want you to step on me when you sneak in late from drinking, er, training!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 28, 2003)

5 days to go!


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 29, 2003)

and counting...
please Tim, no snow this year!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 29, 2003)

We will be having a Capoeira group preforming at our banquet!

www.capoeirabuffalo.com

 :ultracool :drinkbeer :cheers: :asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Apr 29, 2003)

Quick Question O' Renegado,

Will this be a heavy metal banquet or will there be James Brown music as well?

The Godfather Of Portland, Dan


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *Quick Question O' Renegado,
> 
> Will this be a heavy metal banquet or will there be James Brown music as well?
> ...



All are welcome!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 4, 2003)

Had a BLAST! We will have the details soon.:asian:


----------



## Cruentus (May 5, 2003)

I am looking foward to hearing about how the camp went.

I wanted to make a public apology to all the WMAA members for me not being able to attend the camp this year. I sent my regards through Tim and Rich, but I was in the middle of a major transition at my work that didn't free me up to leave town this year. 

I am still training, though, and I am still active. I will be looking foward to seeing all the wonderful and skilled people that I missed at future events.

Hope to hear how thing went very soon.

Regards,
Paul Janulis


----------



## Cebu West (May 5, 2003)

We missed you!

The camp was excellent. Well organized, fun and with lots of great material from all the instructors. I met some familiar faces and some new ones and got some good workouts in. I had the opportunity to spend a good bit of time with GM Bong Jornales and his wife Wendy and I have to say they are just great people with great personalties that match their impressive skills. I enjoyed Dr Gyi better this year because he didn't choke me out like he did last year. His knife classes were blunt and realistic and right to the point. Ha!

The banquet was great with good food and quite a few sentimental moments. The instructors demos as well as the kids and the dancers made for an enjoyable evening.
Janice and Tim did a fabulous job and I'd like to thank them for all their hard work.

I also had some rockin, hard banging workouts with Dan Carr that were awsome. Plenty of high speed, hard hitting and lots of chatter. It doesn't get any better than that.  

I had a great time!!! 

SAL


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 5, 2003)

I have to agree...the camp was a blast!

GM Jornales's sessions were incredible, plus the demos he and his wife did Sat night were very impressive.  The Capoeira group blew folks away with their musical art.  

There were a good number of folks there, on the average about 30 people on the floor at any given time by my counts.  I had chances to chat at length with Dan Anderson, GM Jornales, Chad, Paul Dawdy, Dr. Gyi, and many other folks.  

Also, this year after the camp came to its official close the tradition continued of my sparring with Rich Parsons.  This year we expanded it to also include Arnisador and Ace.  I've come to a conclusion....blocking with head bad.   As usual, i'm sore, bruised and eager for more! 

To those who didn't make it in this time, theres 2 more planned for this year.  And, next year looks to be even more incredible.  From the selection of instructors, to the depth of knowledge, to the little touches here and there, the WMAA camps continue to impress me, and renew my desire to train.

Paul, we missed ya!


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 5, 2003)

The WMMA Camp

I had a great Time. It Rocked !

There was a nice little get together Thursday Night by some of the instructors and students, just to chat and work out on questions. I think this was a good idea.

The Camp Officially opened with Guros Paul Dawdy and Chad Dulin teaching Anyo Anim (* Empty hand form six *) and the applications. As I had prior to this camp never done Anyo Anim, I think I have a good idea of the techniques and the applications. I enjoyed their instruction.

Guro Jeff Leader, went over may of the Stick disarms, and even called up other people to explain other and different variations of the techniques. I know he shared the floor with Senior Master Dan Anderson and myself. As always Jeff was and is humble. 


Guro Dan Carr, taught Locks & Controls. I really enjoyed this non-lethal approach and applications of these techniques. Thanks Dan!

As Kaith has said, Dr. Gyi taught a great pocket knife, and it was really straight forward. He also taught a nice yoga class at the end of the camp.

GM Bong Jornales, gave a great demonstration at the banquet and a lot of instruction. Now, if I can only remember it all  to practice. I really liked his double stick work.

Datu Tim Hartman increased everyone's knowledge with his Stick and knife and single stick applications of Palis Palis and also with applications and counters to techniques out of the Tapi-Tapi Drill.      

I also had a chance to see the certificate presented to Tim by the Board of the WMAA for his Promotion back in January to Lakan Pito. It was nice to see that Dr. (GM) Gyi and GM Bong Jornalis both signed and endorsed the decision of the Board.

Basically fun was had by all, and if you were not there then you missed a lot. Including, myself trying to due a Capoiera Technique or two after the local troop Capoiera Mandinga did an excellent demonstration. It was a sight to see, or at least I was told it was. 


Bob,

I enjoyed the sparring. Thanks ! 



Paul,

We Missed you! You silly Little Rabbit! Yet I and others understand life does throw us curves and we must go with the flow.  

Thanks! :Asian:


Sal and Chad,

Thanks Guys! :asian:



Jeff the Check is in the Mail !


----------



## ace (May 5, 2003)

I enjoyed seeing everyone & was glad 
to be part of such a great Event.


----------



## Roland (May 5, 2003)

The rest of you are ok too.

I must say I enjoyed meeting some new friends as well as hanging out with the old.
Chad, you are great, can't wait to have you up here for a Canadian Camp. Thank you for your paitience, your help, and your friendship. (oh yeah, the beer too)

Tim did way more than he should have, just cause he is that type of guy. Thank you again. I will never be able to express how great it was to see the Capoiera demo, it was better than any dessert. 
And Tim's classes were perfect Modern Arnis. Basic to start with, then one counter after another, incredible flow.

Janice, make sure you take that Holiday. No, seriously. Go!
We all love you.

Thank you Dr. Gyi for not killing me, several times over. Hehehe, loved every minute of it.

Bong, Wendy. Two great people, awesome Martial Artists, and a perfect couple. You were both too kind. Awesome demonstrations, and I loved the classes.

Dan, thank you for being my roomie, and listening to me as I missed the Professor. You are too fun, and too kind. 

Rich, I feel like you are the brother I never had (or wanted - just kidding) Guys, this dude is waaaaaay under rated.  Can not wait to train again.

Jeff, good class, thank you for the time we chatted.

Dan Carr, thank you for your classes, and for help in teaching.

Jack Latorre, you are Lothar. Keep in touch, we need to bring you up to the great white north soon too.

Kaith, Susan, than you for being you, both of you. Talk to you both soon.

Those who missed, missed a lot. Those who were there, hope you had as good a time as I.

See you all soon.

A. Paul Dawdy


----------



## dearnis.com (May 6, 2003)

I will admit to driving up with some reservations; burnout on top of everything else going on in my life.
Man, I am glad I went.
Thanks Tim for taking the initiative.  More thanks to Janice for helping everything come together just right.
Paul kind of hit the highlights, but I want to stress that the instruction was awesome.
Dan Carr shared a lot with me off the mat; great ideas and great career guidance.
Dr. Gyi never passed a moment without honoring Professor and his art; that is a truly awesome thing in a martial artist of his stature.
Wendy and Bong were a dynamic pair and just great people.
Jeff always found a few minutes between sessions to work some more and share some more.
Rich always had something to add, and it always made a good thing better.
And Jack was a tremendous addition to the bill.
I really appreciated Dan Anderson's enthusiasm, and his patience in working with my students.  Dan, thanks also for the words off the mat; it helped.
Most importantly I want to thank my students Sue and Tony, and all who worked with them.  They were overwhelmed with teh experience and had a great time.
Chad


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Roland _
> *The rest of you are ok too.
> . . .
> Janice, make sure you take that Holiday. No, seriously. Go!
> ...



Well, as usual Janice was up and running Monday Morning.
She should take a nice long relaxing vacation , Along with all
the behind the scenes, issues, directions, certificates, printers, bills, forms, food, and playing hostess, this young lady did me a favor of hemming a pair of gi pants for me. :asian:

Thank you is not enough!










> _Originally posted by Roland _
> *
> Rich, I feel like you are the brother I never had (or wanted - just kidding)
> *




Paul, Paul, Paul, the Brother you never had nor wanted , I think I resemble that remark.   See you later 



> _Originally posted by Roland _
> *
> Guys, this dude is waaaaaay under rated.  Can not wait to train again.
> *



Paul, I thank you for the complement. I have worked hard for my knowledge, yet I could not have done it with out the teachers and others I worked out on a regular basis with. Such As Manong Ted Buot, Master James Power, Ian Kershaw, Mike Power and Mike Cribbs, most recently, and from my past Master Jeff Owens and Master Joe Dorris. Of Course with Remy Presas at Camps and Seminars and when ever he was in town. Once again Thanks :asian:




Hmmm, I see here that Dan Ansderson was a busy boy. He also spent an evening talking with me, we had fun drinking $1.00 Draft Honey Brown Ale and chatting about everything. 





(* Edited - Split Paul's (Roland's) Quote to not sound arrogant and to address his comments  *)


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *. . .
> Most importantly I want to thank my students Sue and Tony, and all who worked with them.  They were overwhelmed with teh experience and had a great time.
> Chad *




Chad,

Tell Tony, I had fun with the double stick work  During GM Bong Jornalis sections.

Also Tell Sue, she left a huge bruise on my arm where she Punyo'd me with her cane. She is such a Brute 

I hope to see both of them again in October.


----------



## Dan Anderson (May 8, 2003)

Howdy Folks,
Dittos on all the comments about the camp.  Bong, had to be truthful about not remembering you when you came the Pacificic Northwest in the '80s.  "I was too full of myself."  In retrospect, what a wasted opportunity.  Your skill was missed.  Wendy, loved working with you and the two of you sone like Marie and I - a good pair.  Great happiness to the both of you.  Chad, great to get with you this year.  Last year was a bit of a dim memory but this year I got to know you and my offer will always stand if you come out my way.  Tim Dawdy - great roomie.  thanks for not snoring like Rick (also a great roomie) did last year.  Dan Carr, GREAT material.  Heck, I hope I remember all of it.  Jeff, thanks fo the kind words in the office after the camp.  What else would I do?  For all of you who didn't make it - well, you missed out.  There you go - all the news that's fit to print.

Yours,
Dan Anderson

PS - Rikki (don't lost that number) As usual, your company is valued and valuable despite the late hour and inexpensive beers.

PPS - Jaye - my elder sister - ditto minus the late hours and the beer.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 9, 2003)

All I can say is thanks. It takes the host, the instructors and the participants to make an event go well. I wont comment on the hosts (Janice and I) but I can comment on the rest.

*Instructors*
I feel that they did a wonderful job. They ALL had good patients and communication skills.

* Participants *
They demonstrated open minds and a willingness to learn.

This event was successful because of everyones efforts not just one.

Thank You,

Tim Hartman
World Modern Arnis Alliance.
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (May 11, 2003)

What's the date for next year?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *What's the date for next year? *




April 30 - May 2nd.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 12, 2003)

Greetings-
 Im proud to announce the addition of two new camps on the WMAA events schedule. This is very exciting seeing our organization growing at the rate it is. We also have the dates for our 2004 world conference. The information is as follow:


*East Coast Fall Camp*
October 17-19, 2003
Wilmington, Delaware

Instructors include:
Datu Tim Hartman
GM Anding De Leon
Guro Rick Manglinong
Guro Rich Parsons

Contact: Sal Todaro or Chad Dulin 
Phone: 610-543-2624
E-mail: 
SALVI1@aol.com 
tuite569@juno.com


*Mid-West Fall Camp*
November 1-2, 2003
Detroit, Michigan

Instructors include:
Datu Tim Hartman
GM Bong Jornales
Guro Rich Parsons
More TBA

Contact: Paul Janulis
Phone: 248-722-1634
E-mail: pauljanulis@hotmail.com

*World Conference*
April 30 - May 2, 2004
Buffalo, New York

Instructors include:
Datu Tim Hartman
Guro Rick Manglinong
Dr. Jeffery Leader
More TBA

Contact: Datu Hartman
School: 716-675-0899
E-mail: wmarnis@wmarnis.com


There will be more information to follow.


----------

